# Washing clothes in spain



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

We find Spain seems to be lacking compered to France when it comes to launderettes but here,s a site for a Spanish chain we have used this year a couple of times

www.lavomatic.es

now to try getting them on to my tom tom as poi's


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I also note in France larger supermarkets are putting in launderettes alongside the fuel stations.

Ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I try to keep the need for laundry to a minimum.

Primark sell packs of 6 boxers, perfect, Jan. Feb, Mar...........  

I usually end up travelling alone


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

We used a plastic bucket with a tight fitting lid - a 5 litre emulsion paint container is ideal. (Empty and cleaned of course).
Put in the clothes, hot water and detergent. Replace the lid tightly and drive to your next destination. The movement of the van agitates the washing and when you arrive you simply rinse in clean water and hang out to dry.
Simples!
We now have a bigger van and have room for one of the plastic washing machines with a spindryer. Brill.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

tonyt said:


> I try to keep the need for laundry to a minimum.
> 
> Primark sell packs of 6 boxers, perfect, Jan. Feb, Mar...........
> 
> I usually end up travelling alone


Gosh do you wash as often as that :lol: :lol: :lol:

In Spain last year,there was a guy who wore the same shirt for almost two weeks and people on site were commenting about him.
I`m so glad that they could`ent see my boxer shorts
   :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > I try to keep the need for laundry to a minimum.
> ...


sounds like me. when I was motorhoming, had a favourite shirt that I washed in the evening, dried out overnight, and wore again next day.
Underware the same. All helps to keep total payload weight down and reduces packing stress!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You all want one of >>these<< absolutly brilliant according to Sandra, of course I do not do any washing, but I do mend the rotary drier when it collapses.. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------

